

Tiny AI Startup Vicarious Says It’s Solved CAPTCHA - plessthanpt05
http://singularityhub.com/2013/10/29/tiny-ai-startup-vicarious-says-its-solved-captcha/

======
ColinWright
The popularity of this story evidences how universally hated are CAPTCHAs.
here are some of the submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6625245](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6625245)
(forbes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6625247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6625247)
(kurzweilai.net)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6625351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6625351)
(technologyreview.com) <\- Main discussion

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6626405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6626405)
(vimeo.com) <\- video of process in action

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6627848](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6627848)
(vicariousinc.tumblr.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6628086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6628086)
(cbc.ca)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6628092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6628092)
(wired.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6629173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6629173)
(wired.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6629559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6629559)
(newscientist.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6629656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6629656)
(dailydot.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6629708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6629708)
(mashable.com)

========

There are two other comments worth reading.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6629173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6629173):

    
    
        That's a lot of fancy words to say that they overfit
        to their training data.
    
        That makes this sound like a very typical result in
        supervised machine learning (if it's a result at all).
        They have used an algorithm to learn a brittle heuristic
        that works in the cases it was trained to work on.
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6628092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6628092):

    
    
        Please look at this comment from Yann LeCun:
        https://plus.google.com/104362980539466846301/posts/Qwj9EEkU... [0]
        "Beware: It's a textbook example of AI hype of the worst kind"
    

[0]
[https://plus.google.com/104362980539466846301/posts/Qwj9EEkU...](https://plus.google.com/104362980539466846301/posts/Qwj9EEkUJXY)

